# 5 Simple Tricks To Get Ripped Fast!



## K1 (Jan 25, 2013)

by Scott Tousignant

Are you spending hours in the gym but still unhappy with the shape of your body? Has your progress slowed down or come to a complete halt? If you answered yes to either of those questions, today is your lucky day…
…Because Angie and I are giving away our top secret plateau busting tricks in the article below.
It involves a strategic combination of physique training protocol designed to help you get ripped fast!
The best part…
You can begin applying these simple workout tricks immediately…

*Get Ripped Trick #1 – Apply a Variety Of Rep Ranges In Every Workout*

Research has shown that your body adapts to rep ranges faster than it will adapt to exercises, which means that it’s critically important to vary your rep range more frequently than it is to vary the exercises that you use.

You may have heard that you need to change your workout program every 4-6 weeks in order to “shock” your body into improving and avoiding a plateau.

When it comes to rep ranges you need to change it much more frequently. For the best results possible you should incorporate a variety of rep ranges in every workout that you perform.

On their own, strength training in the lower rep ranges and hypertrophy training in the higher rep ranges are very effective for transforming your body. They each have their own set of unique benefits.

But when you combine them together, their benefits magnify, producing faster and more aesthetically pleasing results.

Incorporating strength training into your workout plan is incredibly important, even when your primary goal is fat loss. When you add a strength training component to your fat loss plan you are more likely to gain muscle while you burn fat at the same time.

Strength training in the 3-6 rep range hit’s your muscles on a neurological level, which increases your ability to recruit more muscle fibers. I like to think of this as adding more members to my team, in my effort to continuously transform my body.

Incorporating hypertrophy training into your workout is also very important, especially when your goal is to improve your body composition.

Hypertrophy training in the 8-12 rep range hits your muscles on more of a metabolic and cellular level, increasing the size of the muscle, which is temporarily visible during and immediately after the workout as a result of the ‘Pump’.

The more permanent and long term gain in muscle size is a result of your body adapting to hypertrophy training, increasing the size and numbers of your muscle filaments.

Not only is hypertrophy training associated with a ‘Pump‘, but it’s also associated with the ‘Burn‘, which is a result of the lactic acid build up.

With the increase in lactic acid being produced, you will also experience an increase in growth hormone, which is excellent for muscle gains and for fat loss. This is key for any successful body transformation!

*Get Ripped Trick #2 – Apply a Variety Of Rest Periods In Every Workout*

This ties into the first simple workout trick. When you perform exercises in the lower rep range you will require a longer rest period in order to adequately recover.

When you perform exercises in the higher rep range you can cut the rest period down significantly and even eliminate the rest period all together in some cases.

The lower rep exercises with the longer rest periods are best performed at the beginning or near the beginning of a workout when you feel strong and your energy levels are higher.

The higher rep exercises with the shorter rest periods are best suited in the middle of the workout.

Taking your workout to the next level and dropping the rest period completely is optimal at the end of your workout where you will experience an incredible pump while cranking your metabolic system and hitting as many muscle fibers as possible.

There are some cases when you will want to perform exercises with no rest period at the beginning of a workout. This is a more advanced technique called pre-exhaust, which is useful for improving your lagging body parts or ensuring that your chest and back fatigue before your arms do.

Eliminating or drastically reducing rest periods is a very effective technique for sculpting your body, but unfortunately during the past 5 years mainstream fitness has taken this too far. They mislead you into thinking that working up a sweat is what translates into results.

I hate to break it to them, but the amount that you sweat during a workout is not the best indicator of how effective the workout is. This is a case of narrow thinking. Taking one thing that works and putting all of your eggs into that basket.

It’s effective… yes! But not anywhere close to as effective as the strategic methods shared above where you utilize a variety of rest periods throughout every workout.

Next you will discover the best workout strategies to incorporate a variety of rep ranges and rest periods into every workout session…

*Get Ripped Trick #3 – Apply a Variety Of Training Protocol In Every Workout*

There’s certainly no shortage of training protocol available to you.

There’s supersets, dropsets, trisets, giantsets, straightsets, pyramid training, 8×8, 5×5, and german volume training, just to name a few.

On their own, each of these training protocol bring to the table, their own unique benefits.

A Physique Artist recognizes that when you combine a few of these training protocol within a single workout, it will accelerate your results.

It’s as if each individual training protocol feeds off each other and enhances the benefits of each type of training.

Plus it makes your workouts a lot more fun and exciting.

But you can’t just throw different training protocol anywhere in your workout. You need to get strategic with it.

Straightsets are ideal for strength training and are best performed at the beginning of your workout.

Supersets and Pyramids can be used for both strength and hypertrophy and are best utilized in the middle of a workout.

8 sets of 8 can be utilized at various points in the workout and are ideal for hypertrophy. Our preference is to incorporate them at the beginning of a workout.

It’s perfect for warming up the joints and experiencing a rush of blood flow to the target muscle group.

Dropsets, in most cases are ideal at the end of the workout and occasionally at the beginning of a workout as a pre-exhaust strategy.

Keep the rest to a minimum. I prefer to only allow enough rest to change the weight. For the bes results perform four sets. It’s ideal to stick in the 8-12 rep range for each of the 4 dropsets.

Here’s an example using the Dumbbell Chest Press…

Set 1: 90 lbs for 8 reps
Set 2: 55 lbs for 8 reps
Set 3: 50 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4: 45 lbs for 12 reps

Notice the significant drop in weight between the first and second set. With no rest between sets your muscles will fatigue quickly. It’s important to stick in the target rep range.

At the end of this dropset you should have nothing left in the tank. Your muscle should be totally fried and ready to soak up your post workout meal recover and rebuild.

*Get Ripped Trick #4 – Hit Your Muscles From a Variety Of Angles In Every Workout*

The Physique Artist makes it a priority to hit each muscle group from a variety of angles…

Knowing full well that this is a major key in giving your body that finished and polished look.

You have approximately 640 to 850 muscles in your body, depending on what expert you consult.

If you only perform compound movements from the same angles you will never fully develop every muscle…

Which means that you will never achieve your full potential.

Let’s use your arms as an example here…

Your arms are made up of much more than just a biceps and triceps muscle…

You’ve got the long head and short head of the Biceps Brachii muscle, the Brachialis muscle, the Brachioradialis muscle, the Coracobrachialis muscle…

…You’ve got the long, lateral, and medial head of the Triceps Brachii muscle, and other muscles that connect just above the elbow joint.

Neglect even just one of these muscles in your training and your results will be sub-par…

…It would be like ordering a Ferrari with Walmart tires and plastic hubcaps… It just wouldn’t look right.

It’s impossible to fully target and bring out the maximum visual impact from each of these muscles if you are only performing pull-ups, rows, or presses.

I know that time efficient workouts that focus solely on compound movements are all the craze right now and that’s all fine and dandy. They are good programs that will produce good results for many people…

…But you don’t want just good results… You want kick butt results that skyrocket your confidence.

For the past decade mainstream fitness has frowned upon isolation exercises, stating that they, “Are a waste of time”… that they “Aren’t functional”…

Yet it’s the isolation exercises that are the icing on the cake. They bring out the finer details of your physique, creating the finished and polished “Look” that you desire.

It’s isolation exercises that carved out the detail in my lateral, rear, and front delts as you can see illustrated in the picture above.

Isolation exercises have sculpted my arms by focusing on more than just the biceps and triceps muscles. One of my favorite muscles to train is the Brachialis muscle, which you can see popping out the side of my arm.

Crunches and twisting movements have also received a bad rap from mainstream fitness, yet it’s those very exercises that have allowed me to get my abs to “POP” and my obliques to stand out.

I chuckle every time that I read an article or email that claims these exercises will break your back or make you fat. HA!

The truth is, Physique Training incorporates all of the best functional exercises that you could possibly perform, such as Front Squats, Deadlifts, Pull-Ups, and Dips, just to name a few.

We simply choose to take things a step further and perform those finishing exercises that enhance your physique, allowing you to look your absolute best.

We’re not just creating a leaner body… we’re sculpting a masterpiece!

*Get Ripped Trick #5 – Enhance Your Mind-Muscle Connection For Maximum Results*

This is what separates the fitness enthusiast from the physique artist.

This is a major key factor in taking your average body and transforming it into a work of art.

You can always tell who the physique artists are in the gym. Their level of concentration and focus illustrates that they mean business when they come to train.

It’s as if they are oblivious to everything that is going on around them. They are truly “Present” in the moment.

They are “Experiencing” the workout to the fullest. They are enjoying the process and taking pride in every movement.

Many of the trainers and members of my gym have commented on how focused I am during my workout. They can see the intense passion and drive that I put toward every rep.

This mind-body connection is where you maximize the benefits of every movement that you perform. If I’m going to commit a second of my time toward something, I want to do that thing to the best of my abilities.

Concentration transforms a regular workout into an art form. Physique artists are completely “In-Tune” with the muscle that they are working on at the moment.

With each rep they can feeling the muscle growing and the fat melting away from it. They perform each rep with the same level of focus, pride, and attention that a painter would with each stroke of his brush.

You simply do not see this level of concentration from the mainstream workout programs. It’s all about moving faster and quickly moving onto the next exercise without “Feeling” what’s going on and without really maximizing the benefit of each rep.

Mainstream workouts may be intense, but it’s the wrong kind of intensity. They measure intensity by how much you sweat and how much your heart is pounding.

Physique artists on the other hand, measure intensity by how much you get out of every single rep. They measure intensity by the level of awareness that they put into each contraction. They measure intensity by the amount of focus in which they dedicate to every movement they make.

*So there you have it… 5 Simple Tricks To Get Ripped Fast!*


----------

